# Minerals in water



## TxBottleDigger (Nov 19, 2020)

Hmm. I wonder if hard water scratches glass. Maybe I’m just too paranoid.


----------



## embe (Nov 20, 2020)

With some "grit" and agitation it would be more likely.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 20, 2020)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Hmm. I wonder if hard water scratches glass. Maybe I’m just too paranoid.


Carbolic acid created from decaying vegetation will etch glass, so literally if you consider carbolic acid itself, which cannot exist without some water...


----------



## K6TIM (Jan 20, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Hmm. I wonder if hard water scratches glass. Maybe I’m just too paranoid.


NO! What scratches the bottle is what brush you use to clean the bottle.A lot of bottle collectors use a tunbler machine to clean them off.REMEMBER leave the Patina alone as much as possible to keep it original!! K6TIM


----------

